# Do you pick your nose?



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Come on, be honest. We all do it.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

You'll never catch me!


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm picking it right now bby


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes. Because I get boogers at the worst times ( like when I'm going to places) and I have no way of getting them out unless I pick my nose. I always used hand sanitizer or wash my hands after words.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

If you need your nose picked, I'll do it for $50 per nose pick.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Sometimes. I usually flip the boogers with such force that they could land just about anywhere. That way I don't have to worry about ever seeing them again. And if I do, I know I'll have probably forgotten flipping a booger by the time I find it where it landed. And then I'll be able to deny that it's really a booger. It probably just looks like a booger.

When they stick to the walls, it's a little harder to deny it though. You know it takes something special for something to look exactly like a booger AND stick to a vertical surface.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

:sus


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

If you were in a room full of noses, which one would you pick?


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

it took me 3 minutes to type up this response because i couldn't stop picking my nose


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Sometimes it just cant be helped...


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Second question: Where do you wipe your boogers?


----------



## frank81 (Dec 1, 2011)

I pick my nose in the toilet every morning. Gotta make sure it stays clean.


----------



## FlowerChild13 (Aug 1, 2012)

Awww man public poll... lmao


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

Before my brother got married I was watching a hockey game in his room. I picked my nose and dropped the outcome in his waste basket and it knocked about on its way to the bottom. And he said "aw man, was that a boogy?" And when I acknowledged in the affirmative he went "aw for crissake" or exclamations to that effect. :teeth


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

Does picking nose hairs count? Picking is picking?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 19, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

The look on that guy's face in the first clip was priceless.,


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I do it all the time. Not in public, though.  Ha. 

Um, when I was little I used to eat my boogers. uke I have no idea why.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

arnie said:


> :sus


wtf...please don't tell me this is real...


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

But it feels soooo good:


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes usually in the morning when it dries up at night.


----------

